# Scottish Psalter of 1650 Fully Recorded



## Project Psalms (Nov 16, 2012)

As some of you may know, by the grace of God Project Psalms has now finished recording all 150 Psalms from the Scottish Psalter of 1650, including both versions of 13 of the Psalms.

We are now left with the task of Editing/Mixing, Mastering, CD Package Production, and Postage. We estimate that we will only need another $8,645.00 to complete the project. We are looking for larger donors now (in the range of $500-$1,000.00, or the whole lot!).

Even if you can only make a small donation of $50.00 for the project that would still be appreciated. You can make donations at: Psalms

Although donating under $500.00 does not entitle you to a physical compilation of the finished CD set and booklets, it does help in making the MP3′s and soft-copy of the music and words available for free download online.

Please let all your family and friends know about the progress of the project and encourage them to donate even a small amount of $50.00.

God Bless,


Joel Scot
Project Psalms


----------

